
Adobe to lay off 600 workers - mqt
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2008/12/03/BUE114DS4L.DTL&tsp=1
======
petercooper
Ouch, that's a pretty big cut :-( The biggest in tech since KLA Tencor in mid
November (okay, only a few weeks, but with the pace of change at the moment,
still a big deal).

Adobe are also not going to exhibit at the next MacWorld - some real cost
cutting going down.. [http://www.macrumors.com/2008/12/03/adobe-not-
exhibiting-at-...](http://www.macrumors.com/2008/12/03/adobe-not-exhibiting-
at-macworld-expo-san-francisco/)

------
gaius
Are these engineers or just marketing types?

